# Forum Home Renovation Laundry  Simpson SWT902SA - good or bad?

## igor

Guys, before I buy one of these I thought I would ask in case anyone here has any experiences with these. I found one for a very good price but I want to make sure its going to do the job. Looking here some people love them and some hate them, so any help would be great.   :2thumbsup:

----------

